# Red blood spot on eye



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

My little Chi has a small red/blood looking spot on the upper part of her eye. It looks like its on the surface but she'll blink and it's still there. It's not watery or red besides the spot and am kinda concerned


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds like she has cherry eye. Your vet can perform surgery to correct it


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cherry eye is usually on the bottom inside corner of the eye...

How long has the spot been there? She could have just poked her eye during play. Others have visible red veins on the whites of their eye that you don't typically see unless they look to one direction or the other, those are nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Cherry eye is usually on the bottom inside corner of the eye...
> 
> How long has the spot been there? She could have just poked her eye during play. Others have visible red veins on the whites of their eye that you don't typically see unless they look to one direction or the other, those are nothing to be concerned about.



That's what I was going to post ( My Dorothy has visible red veins on the whites of her eyes ) 

Cherry eye is more of a raised lump than a spot ..

It would be good if you could post a photo , would help .


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just read red spot in eye


----------



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

I noticed about 2 hours ago, she was playing before that. It's just on the surface because I had her in the sun looking at it and the spot made a shadow on the inside of the eye


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Watch the spot carefully. It sounds like a bruise of eye ball. If it expands or darkens in color, I'd have a vet look at her. Eyes are nothing to mess around with. 

Brody bonked his head (unwitnessed) and had an episode of blindness. He had a bloody spot in the white part of his eye (had to pull his eyelid back to see it) and that's one of the first things the emergency vet looked for.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

i think you should visiy your vet, because it may be something serious, but im not too sure. A picture would help.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't fool with this. Your vet can give you medicated eye drops. A simple scratch on the eye can lead to eyesight loss or surgery, so get this checked out.


----------

